

A new way for music producers to find vocalists - smythe
http://vocalizr.com/vocalists

======
kunstmord
This looks pretty cool, actually. Though the search seems broken (tested it by
inputting "Minogue" into "sounds like", it came up with nothing, even though
there's at least one person on the vocalists' list who has Minogue listed).

